# Uber needs to offer tips in the app



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber needs to offer tips in the app. I've had a number of riders wishing for this option. I sent this request a few times to Uber support and never got any response back (I'm no longer surprised)!

We should call Uber out on this because riders like the cashless aspect of Uber rides so why should we have to rely on tips outside of the app? If Uber wants to retain great drivers they might want to consider this.

Note: Tip option without any Uber tax applied


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tdoes said:


> Uber needs to offer tips in the app. I've had a number of riders wishing for this option. I sent this request a few times to Uber support and never got any response back (I'm no longer surprised)!
> 
> We should call Uber out on this because riders like the cashless aspect of Uber rides so why should we have to rely on tips outside of the app? If Uber wants to retain great drivers they might want to consider this.
> 
> Note: Tip option without any Uber tax applied


They will.
Just as soon as they have Robot Cars !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

They will never add a tip app. Get a square reader so pax can tip you.


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

Since I had some riders say they wish they could tip in the app I feel that Uber should look at it as a convenience for the rider which is good for the brand.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They will.
> Just as soon as they have Robot Cars !


The Self Drivers is definitely where they will pilot the idea of tipping on the app.

Adding an 18% gratuity (which the passenger will be able to override) could really increase their revenues.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tdoes said:


> Since I had some riders say they wish they could tip in the app I feel that Uber should look at it as a convenience for the rider which is good for the brand.


Saying they wish they could tip, was just a way for a cheapskate to get the goodwill benefits out of tipping without actually ponying up.

A tipping option on the app would certainly increase tips from business people exponentially. These folks can deduct business related tips from their taxes, or get reimbursed for them by their employers. But they have to have documentation.


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Saying they wish they could tip, was just a way for a cheapskate to get the goodwill benefits out of tipping without actually ponying up.
> 
> A tipping option on the app would certainly increase tips from business people exponentially. These folks can deduct business related tips from their taxes, or get reimbursed for them by their employers. But they have to have documentation.


Yep! The documentation would come from the app! Great point!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you have Pax that are willing to tip with a Credit Card, get a square reader. It's free, attaches to your 3.5mm audio plug and takes 30 seconds to process any dollar amount tip as low as $1. They keep 3% transaction fee. I love my square reader. It doesn't make a ton of extra tips, but I get enough to justify having it.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Saying they wish they could tip, was just a way for a cheapskate to get the goodwill benefits out of tipping without actually ponying up.
> 
> A tipping option on the app would certainly increase tips from business people exponentially. These folks can deduct business related tips from their taxes, or get reimbursed for them by their employers. But they have to have documentation.


Bingo, I only ride Uber for business and all uber expenses are reimbursed. Cash tips are not. That's why I started using Lyft on my last trip.

Note that Square will allow you to email or text a receipt to your pax if they want one.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have Pax that are willing to tip with a Credit Card, get a square reader. It's free, attaches to your 3.5mm audio plug and takes 30 seconds to process any dollar amount tip as low as $1. They keep 3% transaction fee. I love my square reader. It doesn't make a ton of extra tips, but I get enough to justify having it.


I was speaking to a panhandler on Pittsburgh's Southside and suggested that bums like him should get square readers- the panhandling racket has taken a hit with a lot fewer people carrying cash


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I was speaking to a panhandler on Pittsburgh's Southside and suggested that bums like him should get square readers- the panhandling racket has taken a hit with a lot fewer people carrying cash


Now that'd be something. "Spare some change? No change? I take Visa, Mastercard and Amex with Square!"


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If you have Pax that are willing to tip with a Credit Card, get a square reader. It's free, attaches to your 3.5mm audio plug and takes 30 seconds to process any dollar amount tip as low as $1. They keep 3% transaction fee. I love my square reader. It doesn't make a ton of extra tips, but I get enough to justify having it.
> 
> Bingo, I only ride Uber for business and all uber expenses are reimbursed. Cash tips are not. That's why I started using Lyft on my last trip.
> 
> Note that Square will allow you to email or text a receipt to your pax if they want one.


I have one but didn't think about bringing it along while Ubering!


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They will never add a tip app. Get a square reader so pax can tip you.


Or VenMo


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

tdoes said:


> Uber needs to offer tips in the app. I've had a number of riders wishing for this option. I sent this request a few times to Uber support and never got any response back (I'm no longer surprised)!
> 
> We should call Uber out on this because riders like the cashless aspect of Uber rides so why should we have to rely on tips outside of the app? If Uber wants to retain great drivers they might want to consider this.
> 
> Note: Tip option without any Uber tax applied


I have been saying this again and again, Uber will never ever ever allow tipping in the app, SIMPLY because they cannot legally take a percentage cut out of the tip.

Uber couldn't care less if the drivers make even half of minimum wage sometimes, as long as they maximize their own revenues.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a great idea. I wonder why 276,295 drivers haven't thought of that yet.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Pretty sure UberMan on youtube said he saw a statement from some executive from Uber saying that tips will never be an option in app, but that "they care about drivers" and were adding something great instead, I think they meant badges. Yep.


----------



## BuckNaked2k (Jan 4, 2017)

I would welcome tipping in the app. I never used to tip at Starbucks until they added it to the app. Give pax the option, even as low as a $1 option would be good.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

You are absolutely right. Now get back to driving.


----------



## liusigou (Jan 5, 2017)

Strongly recommending the fuction of TIP. Sometime I provide a good service for example I waited for longer for infant to be on board and drove more slower, and passenger also want to thank you my driving. But they does not have cash. So tip function is import to us


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They will.
> Just as soon as they have Robot Cars !


Exactly right. Uber will never offer a tipping option until they get all of it.


----------



## liusigou (Jan 5, 2017)

Waiting for Lyft or Daowei.


----------

